
A parking space in Hong Kong sold for nearly $700,000 - ohjeez
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-14/hong-kong-parking-space-sells-for-record-664-300-ming-pao-says
======
huxley
Back in 2012, someone was asking $1 million for a 12'x23' space at 66 East
11th Street, NYC

[http://nypost.com/2012/05/20/the-1-million-parking-
space/](http://nypost.com/2012/05/20/the-1-million-parking-space/)

